

Roll Your Own URL Shortener - Lessn by Shaun Inman - whalesalad
http://www.shauninman.com/archive/2009/08/17/less_n

======
run4yourlives
I don't know, but I'm thinking something as trivial as a URL shortener isn't
really something this community is going to need help with. :-)

------
DanielStraight
No... don't. PLEASE don't.

